# Hazzard Island is open for visitors!



## themysterybidder (Jun 12, 2022)

Hello, if anyone wants to come over, I'll get a Dodo! I might not be at my Switch all of the time, but please feel free to roam! 

*If anyone would like any fruits, vegetables, materials, fish bait, *
*NMTs or in game bells please ask and if I have them, they can be yours!  I'll be available on and off until about 9pm (GMT) *​
You can shop at Nook’s Cranny/Able Sisters
Enter museum/The Roost
Enter villagers houses and talk to villagers (Meet King Buck!)
Fish
Dive
Catch bugs/insects
Pick flowers/fruits/shells on beach
Sell turnips
*Please note my island is very basic, but I like it!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 13, 2022)

Gates are opened!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 18, 2022)

Gates are open!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 22, 2022)

Gates are opened!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 26, 2022)

Gates are opened!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 8, 2022)

Gates are opened!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyone want to visit Hazzard in December?  Able Sisters are selling the Santa outfit!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 24, 2022)

Anyone need more points in the Bug Off?  Feel free to collect some points by playing a round or 2 with Flick!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 9, 2022)

If anyone wants a Dodo please let me know! Available until about 10pm (BST). 
Delivery only for 100 stacks of Fish bait and 400 NMTs!


----------



## MoogleKupo (Oct 10, 2022)

Anyone claim this yet? I'd love to get some of those! I'd definitely be interested in both the fish stacks but mainly NMT's. Should I say a small amount or what works best since you are getting rid of them


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 10, 2022)

No takers yet, so you are more than welcome to have all 400 NMTs and 100 stacks of Fish bait, feel free to send me a Dodo and I'll come over!


----------



## MoogleKupo (Oct 10, 2022)

Okay awesome! Island is forestcore so I'll try to pick up items as you drop them to make it easier for you.
Code is CL6SR; take your time!  My friend just left so hopefully it'll load quickly


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 10, 2022)

MoogleKupo said:


> Okay awesome! Island is forestcore so I'll try to pick up items as you drop them to make it easier for you.
> Code is CL6SR; take your time!  My friend just left so hopefully it'll load quickly


It will take 4 trips. On my way!


----------



## MoogleKupo (Oct 10, 2022)

OKay! Unfortunately my app does not work lol so I'll try to type fast but thank you so much!!!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 10, 2022)

MoogleKupo said:


> OKay! Unfortunately my app does not work lol so I'll try to type fast but thank you so much!!!


No need to type, you can communicate here. I hate ingame typing!


----------



## MoogleKupo (Oct 10, 2022)

it's so baddd! Are you sure no payment for this or my other items? Which can come later of course as I'd be going to your island, but honestly!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 10, 2022)

MoogleKupo said:


> it's so baddd! Are you sure no payment for this or my other items? Which can come later of course as I'd be going to your island, but honestly!


Seriously nothing is needed.  A lot of members have helped me, so just want to repay the favour! Genuinely appreciate the thought! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022

@MoogleKupo  I'll throw in a few Royal Crowns if you would like?


----------



## MoogleKupo (Oct 10, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Seriously nothing is needed.  A lot of members have helped me, so just want to repay the favour! Genuinely appreciate the thought!


Aw okay!! This is the sweetest way to do it; I love that!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 10, 2022)

MoogleKupo said:


> Aw okay!! This is the sweetest way to do it; I love that!


Bringing an extra 10 NMTs and 10 Royal Crowns.


----------



## Blackstar717 (Oct 13, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Hello everyone, my island has a lot of dropped items scattered to the left, right and in front of the airport, if you want a Dodo to come over and collect any please let me know!
> 
> If the thread is locked feel free to DM me!
> 
> ...


Hey I'm in half a mill debt and I could use a good booster just came back from a year old break from the game. Let me know when you open gates again. Thanks in advance !!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 13, 2022)

Blackstar717 said:


> Hey I'm in half a mill debt and I could use a good booster just came back from a year old break from the game. Let me know when you open gates again. Thanks in advance !!


Hi, I can boot up my Switch if you're available now!


----------



## Blackstar717 (Oct 13, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Hi, I can boot up my Switch if you're available now!


I am  available now thanks ! Just FYI I just joined this whole thing from a friend suggestion so I'm not 100% sure of the procedure


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 13, 2022)

hey ! would it be alright if i came over to visit too? (whenever is cool!). would be down to visit able's sisters and pick up some stuff from around the island !


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 13, 2022)

Blackstar717 said:


> I am  available now thanks ! Just FYI I just joined this whole thing from a friend suggestion so I'm not 100% sure of the procedure


Not a problem, I can help you. I might not be at my Switch but if you have any problems on arrival, please DM me. Feel free to learn as many DIYs or take Royal crowns and NMTs as you wish aswell! 

Here's what to do:
1) Head to your airport
2) Talk to Orville and select I want to fly.
3) I wanna visit someone
4) Via online play
5) Roger
6) Search via Dodo code
7) Then enter the Dodo code and press +
8) It should say there is a flight to Hazzard, accept that and you're on your way!
Hope that helps, but if you need anymore help please don't hesitate!
The Dodo code is K9KXY.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022



magicaldonkey said:


> hey ! would it be alright if i came over to visit too? (whenever is cool!). would be down to visit able's sisters and pick up some stuff from around the island !


Yep!  Feel free! Any problems just DM me as I'm away from my Switch.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 13, 2022)

hey ! could i revisit sometime to pick up some more fish bait? no worries if not


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 13, 2022)

magicaldonkey said:


> hey ! could i revisit sometime to pick up some more fish bait? no worries if not


Just put another 10 stacks out for you, if you're free now, the Dodo is 3505X.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 13, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> Just put another 10 stacks out for you, if you're free now, the Dodo is 3505X.


on my way, thanks!!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 13, 2022)

magicaldonkey said:


> on my way, thanks!!


Sorry, new Dodo pressed sleep mode by accident! Dodo is FFR0F.


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 20, 2022)

Open!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 22, 2022)

Buck is making a Spooky standing lamp!​


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 28, 2022)

* Hazzard Island is open! Buck awaits your arrival! *​


----------

